
The world built 106 skyscrapers in 2015. Just two were in the U.S - jseliger
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/01/america-is-still-losing-at-skyscrapers.html
======
anovikov
Just the list of the countries following China is enough to see that it has
nothing to do with how the nation itself is doing.

